# canon 1d mark iii for $1400?



## poke (Apr 21, 2012)

i was browsing my local craigslist and i came across someone selling a canon 1d mark iii body for $1400. it has about 50k shutter clicks and has been fully serviced at canon. I've ordered a 70-200 2.8 and a 24-70 2.8, i planned on getting a 7d but then i found this so i just wanna hear some opinions on if its a good deal. i shoot day/night sports, portraits, i have a few weddings coming up and i might add a wide angle lens for landscapes.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Apr 21, 2012)

make sure you meet the person in person and its not some over seas scam. compare that price to ebay prices. it will work great with those lens.


----------



## KmH (Apr 21, 2012)

Make sure it is a MK III, because at that price and with 50k actuations is likely a MK II.


----------



## poke (Apr 21, 2012)

its a 1d mk III, i got pics and everything today, I'm meeting up with him tomorrow to check it out


----------



## Sherm (Apr 21, 2012)

Just saw a very similar ad on my local Craig's list. 

Interested to see what happens. 

Can't believe it could be legit. 

The one here has 5,500 shots.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 21, 2012)

KmH said:


> Make sure it is a MK III, because at that price and with 50k actuations is likely a MK II.



Even Mk IIs don't normally go for that price.


----------



## Crollo (Apr 21, 2012)

LOL HURR DURR ITSASCAMLOL


----------



## poke (Apr 21, 2012)

poke said:


> its a 1d mk III, i got pics and everything today, I'm meeting up with him tomorrow to check it out



where are you located?


----------



## bhop (Apr 21, 2012)

poke said:


> poke said:
> 
> 
> > its a 1d mk III, i got pics and everything today, I'm meeting up with him tomorrow to check it out
> ...



You'd think you would know where you are located.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 21, 2012)

poke said:


> poke said:
> 
> 
> > its a 1d mk III, i got pics and everything today, I'm meeting up with him tomorrow to check it out
> ...



Apparently, South Florida.


----------



## Jeff92 (Apr 21, 2012)

Did he just quote himself :facepalm:


----------



## poke (Apr 21, 2012)

haha my bad, i meant to quote Sherm


----------



## bhop (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm not a Canon guy, but I just checked craigslist here in L.A. and it seems that $1400 for a MkIII is a realistic price.  One is on there for $1550, and most of the MkIIs listed are in the $900 range.


----------



## marmots (Apr 22, 2012)

Crollo said:


> LOL HURR DURR ITSASCAMLOL



really...

that comment was just asinine


----------

